# [H] Tau army w/codex + case [W] $$$



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a nice size Tau army up for sale. The lot includes GW case custom painted and Tau Codex. What you get...

1 x Hammerhead with Railgun
1 x Skyray
2 x Piranhas
48 x Fire Warriors
16 x Kroot
5 x Vespid Stingwings
4 x Kroot Hounds
5 x Pathfinders (2 w/rail rifles)
1 x Kroot Shaper
1 x Etheral
1 x Ethereal Aun'Va

Would like to see this stuff go sooner then later so make your best offer. And guys even if your not interested could you tell me what you think this is worth? Thanks for any help and I hope that if you have read this far you want this sweet army and have some $ to Paypal me for it!

Peace,

Jeramie


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

wow 40 + views and no one can give me a suggestion on value? Come on folks help a gammer out!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I think $100 would be like fair. Im not sure how much tau units are, but ussually people pay around 30%-50% of the retail. And even a little less if they are already painted


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ill give ya necrons for em  lol! Also as a jawa\super trader now days please just make one thread and have all your stuff listed....Not like 3 - 5 for a few different items....


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

eh 100-150ish if you're lucky USD.

Not worth much because

Painting done to em
The army itself like ethreals are junk imo vespids half the time people avoid them and Kroot are a this or that unit.

Maybe youd have more lucky selling in parts but then you risk not selling it all.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ill give ya necrons for em  lol! Also as a jawasuper trader now days please just make one thread and have all your stuff listed....Not like 3 - 5 for a few different items....


O.K. good call! Hopefully this is the last of it anyways!


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

These are sold.


----------

